# help ID on this bike



## freddy (Jun 10, 2017)

IS ON THE LIGHT SIDE ONLY NUMBER I FOUND IS ON SEAT MAST TUBE


----------



## WVBicycles (Jun 10, 2017)

whats the markings on the stem is it PIVO no matter the maker it looks of very high quality track bike


----------



## freddy (Jun 10, 2017)

LOOKS LIKE AVA


----------



## troy boy (Jun 11, 2017)

It looks french to me  possible  CNC    what is bottom bracket threading ?      Why all the spacers on the steerer tube  ?


----------



## troy boy (Jun 11, 2017)

Ask Norris on CR    He is an expert on  Frame Id especially  western European   Items.   Like Freddy said very nice frame


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 11, 2017)

Looks like an early 60's AVA (French)  quill stem. And this fine weld you can see in edges, looks like, for the texture,  what I'd expect to be, silver soldier..


----------



## freddy (Jun 11, 2017)

coul it be a paramlount


----------

